# How do bucketless AC units work?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I just ordered this unit: http://www.royalsovereign.com/products/view/35

This one as well as many others say they are "bucketless" or "self evaporating". How exactly does this work? Does the evaporated water go through the exhaust hose I hope? Or just in the air? Since if it just goes in the air, then it would never really dehumidify the room.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

It likely works like a self-evaporating refrigerator.

Water from the unit is collected in the bottom of the unit in a large flat pan. Either using air blowing over the top to encourage evaporation (with a fan) or using heat (which most fridges use) the water that's collected is routinely evaporated away.

Since your unit will not run 24/7 - and therefor will not fill the pan 24/7 - the water will evaporate through the entire day even when your unit is not running.

With excessive use, though, the pan can become too full - but modern-units of all types (ac/fridge/etc) have monitors that will balance out the unit running with the evaporation so you won't have routine overflows.
Or - it will notify you if the reclamation pan becomes too full, requiring you to empty it.


----------

